# Hello from Florida/ Lower alabama



## Keckerle (Oct 27, 2010)

Just thought I would introduce myself bein new an all.
Names kyle an I live in florida but hunt in Elberta, AL whenever I can, some people might say im obsessed with huntin even though I hardly see anything, but what's better than sittin in a tree in the woods?
Glad to be here on AT
Oh an I just bought a new z7 zoo let's hope it gets put into good use


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Kyle. Have fun here.


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------

